# All glow forgotten prisoner--moebius



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just saw this "out there"...
...and thought a few of you might like it:thumbsup:

Quote from Frank:

How about a full glow Frightening Lightning Forgotten Prisoner? Shot in the original Aurora tooling here in the US. Aurora logo as licensed to us by Cinemodels, paperwrap box like the originals. Limited to 720 copies, available direct through our club store, or from many of the webshops selling our kits. You may not find it locally, as this is such a short run item it won't go through our normal distribution channels.









There has never been an all glow FP in a Styrene kit...
....until now!
Denis


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds cool. But "limited edition" means I'll probably not be lucky enough to get one. Just to be clear, this item is in addition to the "unlimited edition" Prisoner kit, right?


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

I can't wait! How long does Cinemodels have the license for the Aurora logo?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Rondo said:


> Sounds cool. But "limited edition" means I'll probably not be lucky enough to get one. Just to be clear, this item is in addition to the "unlimited edition" Prisoner kit, right?


720 is a lot of kits!, Should be no problem in getting one...and yeah the regular one will be plentiful! I have no idea how long Cinemodels has the Aurora logo licence for?
Denis


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds good! :thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Glow, shmo, long as I get a kit in any form of one of my favorite childhood memories! I *LOVED* that kit. I was sooo into the monster kits when they first came out. Remember The Witch in black plastic? If you do, then you're dateing yourself. And nooo, I don't mean driving yourself to the driven in!

hal9001-


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea! I'd pop for one!
Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Glow, shmo, long as I get a kit in any form of one of my favorite childhood memories! I *LOVED* that kit. I was sooo into the monster kits when they first came out. Remember The Witch in black plastic? If you do, then you're dateing yourself. And nooo, I don't mean driving yourself to the driven in!
> 
> hal9001-


Remember ??? Hell I've still got an original one in black plastic to build...it's on my 'to do' list
Denis


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

It's listed on the Moebius website for $40 plus shipping (plus tax if you live in Florida). Click on web store, then horror.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Remember ??? Hell I've still got an original one in black plastic to build...it's on my 'to do' list
> Denis


Can I play with it when you get it built? PLEASE?

I can tell you exactly where I played with it outside. One of the fondest memories I have is of the *Witch* and *Forgten Prisoner*.

Remember the creepy board game you played in the dark? Can't remember the name but the parts glowed. Loved it. That was my malevolent years!

hal9001-


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you talking about the Green Ghost Game...








It's on the top shelf in this picture taken in my Dungeon...
Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*GREEN GHOST!* That's it!! Never would have remembered it. And I though *I* never grew up...:lol:

Thanks,
hal9001-

P.S. Can I come over one day and play at your house? I'll ask my mom.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> *GREEN GHOST!* That's it!! Never would have remembered it. And I though *I* never grew up...:lol:
> 
> Thanks,
> hal9001-
> ...


My Mom said sure:thumbsup:
...but we have to let my little brother tag along... Mom said
Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is so sweet! What wonderful memories that box brings back. And to have the entire kit glow is like a dream come true! I can't wait. Thanks to all involved, and thanks for the thread.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

The Glow prisoner and regular version will up for preorder today at www.Megahobby.com


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MEGA1 said:


> The Glow prisoner and regular version will up for preorder today at www.Megahobby.com


Keeping my eye on your site :thumbsup:
When it's up...I'm in!
(ordered 2!)

Here are some cool facts about the Frightening Lightning series...
The 'frightening Lightning' kits only came out for 1 year, 1969...and just 6 kits were called 'frightening Lightning'...Frankenstein,Wolfman, Phantom, Mummy, Dracula,and the Forgotten Prisoner... 
After that (in the 70's) they were packaged in the Square boxes with the round (starburst) Glows in the Dark logo...where King Kong, Godzilla,Witch,Hunchback, Creature and Dr.Jekyll/Mr.Hyde were added to the Glow series.
The only kit never done in Glow ,of the Original 13 by Aurora, was the Bride of Frankenstein.

Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Glow, shmo, long as I get a kit in any form of one of my favorite childhood memories! I *LOVED* that kit. I was sooo into the monster kits when they first came out. Remember The Witch in black plastic? If you do, then you're dateing yourself. And nooo, I don't mean driving yourself to the driven in!
> 
> hal9001-


I remember the witch the most of all the original Auroras. I've told this story before but myself and two friends bought it soon after it came out. (I guess I am dating myself!!!) Then we all got together at one of their houses and sharing paints built our models. That is a particularly fond memory. I have a Forgotten Prisoner which I built a couple of years ago. I believe I picked it up off a dusty shelf at a hobby shop in Tampa about 4-5 years ago. That was actually the first I knew of it but when I saw it I knew I had to have it. A really great kit with such a great theme. As for this glow kit, I'm not really into glow kits at all but this one does seem like a very good one to release a limited glow production of.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

The only kit never done in Glow ,of the Original 13 by Aurora, was the Bride of Frankenstein.

Denis

A wish come true answered years later by Polar Lights. Paired with Gary Makatura's terrific what-if box, the glow BoF completed the line.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

BadRonald said:


> I can't wait! How long does Cinemodels have the license for the Aurora logo?


Forever.
Unlike copyright, trademarks don't have a time limit.

Copied from Wikipedia
"Unlike other forms of intellectual property (e.g., patents and copyrights) a registered trademark can, theoretically, last forever. So long as a trademark's use is continuous a trademark holder may keep the mark registered with the U.S. Patent and Trademark Office by filing Section 8 Affidavit(s) of Continuous Use as well as Section 9 Applications for renewal, as required."

So, as long as a company keeps the paperwork filed on time, they can keep a trademark forever.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cinemodels seems to be pretty easy to work with regarding the logo. They worked with Revell in the past to reissue the Phantom, Dracula and The Prisoner, and again with Polar Lights, Revell and Toys R Us for more reissues.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I still have a 1966 original sealed.. its my prize possesion!.. i have another 66 built, i would love to own a total glow version!.. im in for one!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Bride should be reissued in better quality glow plastic. The PL reissue years ago was molded in gray ABS plastic and weak transluscent glow plastic,which was not very good compared to recent glow kits. I can't understand why Monarch's recent "Ghost of Castle Mare" was not issued in glow plastic,and Sinbad was. Go figure.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There was a Glow Sinbad? I never saw that. They did a glow Nosferatu, which made sense.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just pre-ordered mine! :thumbsup: For the Frightening Lightning box alone its worth it to me ! I also collect Aurora boxes and an original for any of them is as rare as hens teeth! The Forgotten prisoner was always my favorite of the terrific 13!


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't be surprised to see a glow Ghost from Monarch later this year.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Moonman27 said:


> The Bride should be reissued in better quality glow plastic. The PL reissue years ago was molded in gray ABS plastic and weak transluscent glow plastic,which was not very good compared to recent glow kits. I can't understand why Monarch's recent "Ghost of Castle Mare" was not issued in glow plastic,and Sinbad was. Go figure.


Just following the Aurora guide book for maximizing sales (standard release followed by glow release), and I don't begrudge Scott that one bit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll be picking one up if I can afford it when it hits the streets....
Thanks for posting the info Denis!!:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

YEEEEEAAAAAAAAH! Please Moebius Release the Phantom of the Opera in Glow, Too!!!! Pass it on to Frank!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I was just thinking the Phantom needs a long box release as the cinemodels issue goes for high $$$. A Frightening Lightning and regular long box would be great sellers!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

mr.victor said:


> Don't be surprised to see a glow Ghost from Monarch later this year.


Hope so. Since I already built my grail, an all-glow Ghost is the only existing kit I'd want to buy. Possibly Gorgo because it looks so dang well done.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hunch said:


> I was just thinking the Phantom needs a long box release as the cinemodels issue goes for high $$$. A Frightening Lightning and regular long box would be great sellers!


I'd go for any of the monster kits in a good long box or glow reissue. You can never get enough of them !


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> There was a Glow Sinbad? I never saw that. They did a glow Nosferatu, which made sense.


Yep...Scott only released a few Glow Sinbads...
Second from the left top row...









Here's a better shot...








Denis


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh cool. I never heard of the Glow Sinbad. Not a kit I would want in Glow myself, though. I got a Glow Nosferatu kit in a trade for a regular one.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Yep...Scott only released a few Glow Sinbads...
> Second from the left top row...
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. mcdougall, let me show my dumbness here. Are these all origianl or are they repo boxes? The reason I ask, I never knew the Moon Suit was ever produced. So, I'm I really that dumb? :freak:

hal9001-


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I was wondering about the Moon Suit myself. I thought that Monarch had it on hold for some reason. Did it sneak by us?

Just noticed The Fly too. lol. OK, what's your secret?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Rondo said:


> I was wondering about the Moon Suit myself. I thought that Monarch had it on hold for some reason. Did it sneak by us?
> 
> Just noticed The Fly too. lol. OK, what's your secret?


Rondo, I guess this is as far as they've gotten I suppose? 

http://abqscalemodelers.com/monarchflymoon01.jpg

Sure wish that would be their next release! Boy o boy...

hal9001-


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's not dead guys.
All good things come to he who waits....
Scott's never failed us so keep the faith brothers!!

Chris.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> It's not dead guys.
> All good things come to he who waits....
> Scott's never failed us so keep the faith brothers!!
> 
> Chris.


But I want it NOW! Whine, whine, whine. I can't wait any longer! Whine, whine whine...

Doesn't Scott know for every year that passes I get two years older? :lol:

O.K., I'll wait patiently then!

hal9001-


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Denis, pitchforks and torches time....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> O.K. mcdougall, let me show my dumbness here. Are these all origianl or are they repo boxes? The reason I ask, I never knew the Moon Suit was ever produced. So, I'm I really that dumb? :freak:
> 
> hal9001-


No Hal...You're not really that dumb, at least no worse than the rest of us...
In this picture the only fake box is The Aurora Fly (center lower shelf) It was one of Gary Makatura 'What if" boxes....The Monarch Moon Suit and Fly are Original Prototype Boxes sent to me by Scott Mckillop last summer...









Unfortunately no kits inside those two boxes...
The Monsters of the Movies Fly is a resin kit I got a couple of years ago...
Scott still has plans on releasing these kits but when is anyones guess...
....Soooo no announcements until these are iminent....
Hey Chris we haven't had a good reason to pull out the pitchforks in a while...
....Time will tell 
Denis


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a funny feeling I'll be ducking pitchforks for a while mate....

Chris.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

McD, you may want to move the Nossy kits, them being above the Aurora church kit and all. One day you may open up those nice sealed Nossys only to find a pile of styrene dust!:freak:
Jim


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah! Moonsuit! That boxart looks awesome,I really hope it's still a GO.:thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is wonderful and can't wait to get it. I wish that Moebius would do their reissued version of the Aurora Phantom in the long regular box and in FL box. I know that Cinemodels and Monogram reissued it back in the 1990's and I sure would like to see it again.


----------

